# Stryker Hardwater



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I have been fishing in an Arctic Armor+ coat for the last couple of years and thought it was good. I wore a new Stryker Hardwater coat this morning in a strong northwest wind and Wow. This coat is comfortable and warm. I would not hesitate to buy it again.


----------



## nerman25 (Jan 28, 2010)

I agree. Just bought a climate coat this year and very nice and very good at keeping out the elements. Almost don't need a shanty anymore. Plus the fact it floats is nice too. Planning on getting a pair of their bibs next year


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Love mine. I find myself getting too warm, which is a good problem to have.


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

Love it!! I went from the Vexilar suit to the Hardwater series. It's extremely warm and I have no problem fishing outside of an ice shanty now if I choose to. Only thing I miss from my Vex bibs is the foam padding in the knees.


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

nerman25 said:


> I agree. Just bought a climate coat this year and very nice and very good at keeping out the elements. Almost don't need a shanty anymore. Plus the fact it floats is nice too. Planning on getting a pair of their bibs next year


Right now you can get the bibs at Dicks Sporting Goods for 20% off. If you have the money to spend right now I would jump on that deal.


----------



## Capt j-rod (Dec 7, 2015)

Hands down the best suit on the ice. You can easily fish down to 15degrees if you keep the fingers warm and the guides de iced


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

river rat78 said:


> Right now you can get the bibs at Dicks Sporting Goods for 20% off. If you have the money to spend right now I would jump on that deal.


Thanks for the tip. Coat and bibs for $350.00. I also had $150.00 in gift certificates that I had been wondering how to spend so I am in for $200 and tax...free shipping.


----------



## hawk2000x (Jul 15, 2013)

I have the Predator I bought with a song at the end of last season. Wore it several times this winter and love it! Can't go wrong with either. With the mild winter this year, there should be some killer deals as stores clear out their inventories.


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11 (Feb 7, 2011)

I bought the hard water suit last year at dunhams and love it. The only thing I don't like is the hood is attached by snaps? It's a ice fishing suit, why would I want or need to remove the hood!?! Oh well small issue. Just a FYI if dunhams has the suits in stock, check online for a low price because they will match it. I picked up the bibs and coat for 250otd. Best money I've spent in a while


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

sNeAkYpEtE11 said:


> I bought the hard water suit last year at dunhams and love it. The only thing I don't like is the hood is attached by snaps? It's a ice fishing suit, why would I want or need to remove the hood!?! Oh well small issue. Just a FYI if dunhams has the suits in stock, check online for a low price because they will match it. I picked up the bibs and coat for 250otd. Best money I've spent in a while


They must've changed to a zipper this year. Here is mine I just bought last month and no snaps but a full zipper.


----------



## febsalien (May 16, 2009)

I picked up a pair of striker bibs last year and love them. I go north twice a winter to fish and snowmobile. Last year it was -22 with a feels like -34 and I stayed fine even while riding. I have the ones with the removable liner.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

river rat78 said:


> Right now you can get the bibs at Dicks Sporting Goods for 20% off. If you have the money to spend right now I would jump on that deal.


Thanks for posting

Picked up a pair of Predator bibs


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

$159.99 
http://www.fishusa.com/product/Striker-Ice-HardWater-Jackets


----------



## twohand (Aug 5, 2003)

On my third year with the hardwater bibs and parka. They are awesome. Great features and super warm!


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

I have the lite and love it


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I have the lite bibs and coat...couldn't be happier. I've had mine for 3 years and if I ever have to buy another suit it will be striker for sure.


Shawn- you been out brother? Hit me up, Im going to the Fenton outing weekend after next I think you should too,ha.


----------

